# Cockatiel screaming even when I'm with her??



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Please help! My cockatiel is constantly screaming. I have to put her in the bathroom because I'm afraid my landlord will complain. When she's in the dark or in the shower she's fine but as soon as I take her cage to another room she screams / screeches so loud! 
Even when I pick her up and try to play with her she continues.

I have no idea what to do.. Is she sick? Or is she just being a little brat?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That does not sound good at all, if I were you I'd make a vet appointment as soon as you can, she must be telling you there's something wrong.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah i'd start with a vet check.
if it was a behavioural problem, it'd be normal for her to scream when you're gone, and stop when you're there. i've never heard of something like continual screaming regardless of anything before 
i'd rule out the possibility of illness first, and then start considering behavioural issues etc.
good luck!


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

When we were having a big clearout recently Nigel got very noisy when a large pile of boxes appeared in the room, but as soon as I moved them out he settled down. Have you moved anything around at home?


----------



## Ssarebearr (Sep 18, 2013)

Stevolteon said:


> When we were having a big clearout recently Nigel got very noisy when a large pile of boxes appeared in the room, but as soon as I moved them out he settled down. Have you moved anything around at home?


Thank you to everyone who replied, took her to the vet yesterday (156$ for a checkup! Ouch  ah the cost of anything in Hawaii..) and her bacteria count or something of the sorts is normal, he checked her mouth and behind, but she does have mites which I now have a spray for. Plus we just stayed at my parents house for a few days and there's a new piece of furniture.. AND she might just be going through some hormonal issues now -.- Aish.. So there's a lot of possibilities.

I'll have to check the behavioral issues board


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

That is good you took her to the vet , I would think the mites could be the cause of her screaming . Maybe she will stop after they are gone


----------

